# Bag over coil. Voi: Ls430



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

So I suppose this could be the beginning of my build thread, platform is an 03 Ls430 currently sitting on BC coilovers. 

So here is the car as it sits currently, rears are all the way down with all perches still in, fronts have 4 threads on shocks, and preload has yet to be touched. I want to tuck 19s/20s and I can barely get out of my driveway as is...so time to go air. Before though, I have a few questions regarding my setup and choosing good bags. 



















Currently I have planned:

AVS switchbox or paddle switches
Accuair VU4
2x 480c's
SMC watertrap
200psi switch
5gal Skinny tank
Analog Tank gauge
Air line (duh)
Relay - how to figure out size?

As far as bags go, what will be the difference between single bellow and double bellow and using sleeves such as firestones. From what I have looked at, a majority of vip guys are using UAS over coils and getting good results, but again, there is still debate, I want to lay frame. :laugh: Furthermore, I considered the UAS kit, but there are a lot of things I wanted to change, so I figured piecing together would be better on the wallet as well as ensuring I get the quality I want. 

The entire trunk setup will be built before installed, so there is minimal downtime for the car, and currently I have concluded that Cal's setup is exactly what I am looking to accomplish. 












Nate


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

this should end up being dope :beer:


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

^thanks! and heres a quick vid of what I am trying to achieve.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

double bellow are said by some to provide a more comfortable/cushy ride. Not sure where you are getting your parts from, but the trunk set up you are looking for has the same tank im using. Only thing mine is a 4gal. 

Here is a link to the tank. http://www.newmaticsinc.com/4_Gallon_Chrome_tank_p/03-gtac.htm

Maybe you can find other things you need on that site. good luck with the build. :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

^thanks! I was hoping for a 5 gallon, I suppose I can browse around for a aluminum chrome tank in a 5gal, otherwise I can live with compressors coming on a little earlier. 

Is there a quality difference between analog gauges? I see the accuairs and such, I rather have blank faces, but if the accuairs are inherently better, then its worth the little extra. 

Lastly, even though this is a big car, I think I might prefer a sportier ride, tough call. 

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

NATEEEEE!!!!!! WELCOME!!!


i love my avs box man. easy to use, wire up, and is small which i like ( hide easily). 
for you id say maybe 5 or 8 gallon tank. 

accuair vu4.....money. buy it. 

3/8" line for your bags and such
1/4" line will be used for your gauges from the VU4.


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

awwww sheeeeet :wave:


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

i was this close to purchasing an LS to hook up with airride. look forward to seeing the final outcome.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

any updates?


----------

